# Mids



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

LongTime said:


> Shot the Mids this weekend. Great course and great people who hosted. Never again now I remember why I quit shooting field, 7-8 hours to shoot 28 targets.


It was agonizing at times.  we sat stacked up at one point for 45 minutes. It was a couple of guys not adhering to the time limits. It was like starting over again and again between targets. :yawn:


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Another thing I noticed was x's weren't counted. What's up with that? :noidea:


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

I feel Augusta Archers did a fantastic job hosting the Mids especially since they received little, if any, direction from the national organization. The ranges were in great shape and the hosts were very accommodating throughout the entire shoot.:cheers:

One improvement would have been to have everyone, once they completed target #28 of their hunter round, to go over to range A and shoot the animal round and then complete their hunter round. This would have eliminated the bottleneck at the animal range, but this is something that is learned with time and experience.

Another thing, which was not the responsibility of the hosts, but of the archer in question and/or the NFAA officials who were present, would have been to not allow someone who was obviously not physically fit enough to shoot the courses to make the attempt.:crutch: This was the primary reason the major bottleneck occurred in the first place. 

All in all, I totally enjoyed the shoot, the location was beautiful, the courses were very challenging, and the hosts were warm and helpful. I would not hesitate to travel back down there for another Mids in the future. 

Great job, Augusta Archers!!! :teeth:


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

montigre said:


> I feel Augusta Archers did a fantastic job hosting the Mids especially since they received little, if any, direction from the national organization. The ranges were in great shape and the hosts were very accommodating throughout the entire shoot.:cheers:
> 
> One improvement would have been to have everyone, once they completed target #28 of their hunter round, to go over to range A and shoot the animal round and then complete their hunter round. This would have eliminated the bottleneck at the animal range, but this is something that is learned with time and experience.
> 
> ...


I concur. I always enjoy shooting at Augusta. Dane and the gang did a good job. Over the years most of the help has been for 3D events, and I know Dane could have used a few more members with Field archery experience helping with the set-up. Kudos to Jeremy Dean and son Jake who spent quite a few hours on the course trying to get targets ready and markers checked. I hope some of Augusta's 3D only archers will be lured over to the field side of archery so the Field ranges can be vital there. Thanks again for the great place to shoot.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Sounds like a major 3D shoot to me. 

If it took you all that long it was something going on at that event. I have NEVER been on a field course that long or close to it. At least not with that few shooters.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

LongTime said:


> Shot the Mids this weekend. Great course and great people who hosted. Never again now I remember why I quit shooting field, 7-8 hours to shoot 28 targets.


but it's not an issue to take that long to shoot 30 foam animals?

maybe i missed something but if you had to shoot 116 arrows at a 3D event, you'd take close to 3 full days.


seeing that there was group creating a hold-up, why didnt this group allow some of the others to shoot thru and continue after the logjam cleared? i wholeheartedly agree that he range officials should have stepped in and help alleviate problem.


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

One of my close friends said he would never go back to a shoot like that because of the time it took to shoot the hunter and animal targets the same day! Why dont they shoot 14 hunter and 14 animal on the second day and 28 field the first day,count x,s for tie breaker or just do away with the animal targets period?


----------



## MathewsC4girl (Sep 5, 2008)

I myself was there to help, but did not shoot. It was a trial and error shoot for Augusta, we haven't hosted a Field shoot to that standard in quite a few years, so a majority of the members that helped prepare for the shoot including myself had only shot one or two Field shoots in their life. I appreciate all the feed back about how the shoot went. We will grow from the comments to make the next Field shoot better, like i said trial and error. I would like to thank to members that came out since the being of the year to help get the ranges ready for the shoot! I know I was there too! Again thanks for the Info.:wink:


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

MathewsC4girl said:


> I myself was there to help, but did not shoot. It was a trial and error shoot for Augusta, we haven't hosted a Field shoot to that standard in quite a few years, so a majority of the members that helped prepare for the shoot including myself had only shot one or two Field shoots in their life. I appreciate all the feed back about how the shoot went. We will grow from the comments to make the next Field shoot better, like i said trial and error. I would like to thank to members that came out since the being of the year to help get the ranges ready for the shoot! I know I was there too! Again thanks for the Info.:wink:


You were all appreciated for sure. I only know a few of the members there at Augusta. Not enough to list all of you without leaving someone out. It is a thankless job for the most part. Much of the bellyaching would have been there regardless of how good or bad things were. Bellyaching is a part of being a spoiled American. uch: I learned after the first day and brought my nice 3D seat. That was nice to sit, lean back, and count my blessings between targets. 

I shot both days with great people; Mitch, Chris, Linda, and Matt. :thumbs_up


----------



## gallahtn (Mar 13, 2011)

Hello Mid-Atlantic shooters. Does anyone know if the scores are posted?

Many thanks!


----------



## Bownut61 (Dec 15, 2007)

I'm really surprised to hear it took that long. Don't let one shoot scare you away from Field Archery. It's the most fun you can have with a bow and your cloths on.:wink: I shot NFAA Nationals back in 09 at Mechanicsburg and we were through the course in about 4 hrs. Something is terribly wrong if it took that long. Here in Pa. we shoot our state field in about 4 hrs and have 140 shooters. Most slower shooters are curtious enough to let others shoot through. I shot at Augusta last month at a fundraiser and can't say enough good about the staff and the course. 

Bare in mind, not long ago I had many 3D shooters tell me it took 8 to 11 hours to shoot the course at the IBO in Erie. What happened at Augusta isn't normal for Field archery.


----------



## Hammer X (May 20, 2008)

They never have counted X's at the Mid and National level Vance. Matter of fact Virginia is one of the few states that count them at there State shoots. Makes for great shoot-off's when you have them. I also agree Augusta Archers did a fine job with the shoot. I enjoyed shooting with my same group both days, but I know some would have liked to be re-grouped after the first day to shoot with the guys they are competing with for positioning. Makes it fun when you can apply or get some pressure. :wink: Very nice course.


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

The only backup I experienced Saturday was when we ended our hunter round and hit the animals. Setting the animal targets on a course separate from the hunter targets is a little different than what has usually been done at the Mids. Usually, when the last animal target is shot, the group takes down the hunter face and puts up an animal face. Then shooting continues as before. This only works if everyone stays in sequence in their group. I applaud Augusta Archers on a fine course and a fine shoot.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

JF from VA said:


> The only backup I experienced Saturday was when we ended our hunter round and hit the animals. Setting the animal targets on a course separate from the hunter targets is a little different than what has usually been done at the Mids. Usually, when the last animal target is shot, the group takes down the hunter face and puts up an animal face. Then shooting continues as before. This only works if everyone stays in sequence in their group. I applaud Augusta Archers on a fine course and a fine shoot.


This was a little out of the norm of what we generally do at the Mids. The only part I didn't like about the whole thing was when JF from VA really handed me my ass on Sunday...(although I was really proud of him shooting a 40)


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

DID THIS SHOOT EVEN HAPPEN ? where would you find the scores at? why why hasent anyone posted them? because a WV hillbilly kicked azz and took names?


----------



## rogerds50 (Jul 12, 2007)

X- 2 What he said.


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

xring1 said:


> DID THIS SHOOT EVEN HAPPEN ? where would you find the scores at? why why hasent anyone posted them? because a WV hillbilly kicked azz and took names?


 Yes that wv boy did kick butts. All the scores should be sent to HQ by the the club. They have them in their putter


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

xring1 said:


> DID THIS SHOOT EVEN HAPPEN ? where would you find the scores at? why why hasent anyone posted them? because a WV hillbilly kicked azz and took names?


Kinda like lighting strikes. They happen, but not often in the same place. :becky:

Here's your scores:
http://www.fieldarchery.org/depot/u...011 Mid Atlantic Outdoor SectionalResults.pdf


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

the scores are up on the NFAA web


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

brtesite said:


> the scores are up on the NFAA web


I just posted the link in the previous post. But here it is again.

http://www.fieldarchery.org/depot/u...011 Mid Atlantic Outdoor SectionalResults.pdf

BTW I enjoyed talking with you at Augusta, and thank you for your service and hard work for all of us NFAA members. Hope to see you again at the next shoot.


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*thanks*



brtesite said:


> Yes that wv boy did kick butts. All the scores should be sent to HQ by the the club. They have them in their putter


thanks Dale


----------



## Triangle FS (Dec 28, 2009)

Looking at the scores. I noticed a lot of math didn,t add up.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

Triangle FS said:


> Looking at the scores. I noticed a lot of math didn,t add up.


i didnt go thru ALL of the scores, but i did find a few in the first page.

unfortunately..........
when a signed scorecard is turned it, right or wrong, it is what it is. it is the archer's responsibility to check the math BEFORE handing it in, NOT the host org's.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Triangle FS said:


> Looking at the scores. I noticed a lot of math didn,t add up.


I saw an obvious question;(Harold) Webb Babcock is shown in last place with the highest score?? :noidea:


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

mag41vance said:


> I just posted the link in the previous post. But here it is again.
> 
> http://www.fieldarchery.org/depot/u...011 Mid Atlantic Outdoor SectionalResults.pdf
> 
> BTW I enjoyed talking with you at Augusta, and thank you for your service and hard work for all of us NFAA members. Hope to see you again at the next shoot.


Thanks Vance


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Man those were a couple of smokin BHFS scores.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Yep first day Jeremy & Thomas were 554 & 553 respectively. That is being on your game for sure. Tough division to shoot in, but challenging.


----------



## 60Xbulldog60X (Mar 12, 2005)

xring1 said:


> DID THIS SHOOT EVEN HAPPEN ? where would you find the scores at? why why hasent anyone posted them? because a WV hillbilly kicked azz and took names?


You really do need to learn some patience "N". LOL Oh, and by the way, the WV hillbilly did not kick everyones azz!!!! LOL


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

60Xbulldog60X said:


> You really do need to learn some patience "N". LOL Oh, and by the way, the WV hillbilly did not kick everyones azz!!!! LOL


Virginia's Honor has been defended & represented. Thank's Kendall; good job :becky:


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

60Xbulldog60X said:


> You really do need to learn some patience "N". LOL Oh, and by the way, the WV hillbilly did not kick everyones azz!!!! LOL


Yes I know that ! you are my "N" of choice, and I dont think he has ever beat you except for the time at Beckley Wv years ago when your bow broke and you didnt even shoot ( HOW YOU DOING)


----------

